
Machine Learning Is Fun Part 3: Deep Learning and Convolutional Neural Networks - fauria
https://medium.com/@ageitgey/machine-learning-is-fun-part-3-deep-learning-and-convolutional-neural-networks-f40359318721
======
TheAppGuy
I'm loving the latest book by Kevin Kelly about machine learning

